# Black Friday Deals 2019



## bmudd14474 (Nov 27, 2019)

If you guys know of any great deals please feel free to use this thread.

I know Tractor Supply has the 4 burner Blackstone griddle for $199. And you can buy it online Thursday. 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 27, 2019)

Masterbuilt  140B has been on sale @ Academy Sports for $199.00 for a few weeks. Don't know if it will go lower.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2019)

Talked with Rec Tec yesterday. They would not release information on what was actually going to be on sale until Thurs, but the rep told me usually accessories and possible discount on packages. So if anyone is in need.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

Wonder if 

 Inkbirdbbq
  is running Black Friday and / or Cyber Monday sales?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

I bought this on Amazon yesterday for doing smashburgers on my Blackstone. Not a Black Friday deal but a pretty good buy I'd say. Not sure why the link says $14 but its actually marked down to $9.99 from $27.50.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

Also a great site to monitor for deals is the site linked below. I visit it daily over coffee in the morning  to check on deals but its especially good from Black Friday through Christmas. 









						Slickdeals: The Best Deals, Coupons, Promo Codes & Discounts
					

Your search for great deals and coupon savings ends here. Find the best bargains and money-saving offers, discounts, promo codes, freebies and price comparisons from the trusted Slickdeals community.




					slickdeals.net


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 27, 2019)

Umai is doing deals if anyone is interested in  making dry cure products the easy way.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 27, 2019)

The Sausage Maker also has money off on stuffers,spices etc.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 27, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Umai is doing deals if anyone is interested in making dry cure products the easy way


They are running free shipping currently but nothing else... Am I missing anything? Actually, I was planning on buying some stuff from UMAI if they have good deals.....


----------



## mossymo (Nov 27, 2019)

Manufactures of products stocked:
- 2 Gringos Chupacabra
- Arnold's Misfit Acres
- B Xtreme BBQ
- BEER:30
- Beer’s Blackdog BBQ
- Bexten’s Best
- Big K'z Glaze
- Big Frig
- Big Smoak BBQ
- Big Swede BBQ
- Blues Hog
- Boars Night Out
- Brine Some Turkey
- Burnt Finger BBQ
- Butcher BBQ
- Chili Dawg's
- Cimarron Doc’s Bar-B-Q & Chili Co.
- CJ’s All Terrain
- Clark Crew BBQ
- Daigle's
- Demon Pig
- Double Barrel BBQ
- Duck Fat
- Elk Creek Bar-B-Q Co.
- Fat Bottom Girl BBQ
- Fergolicious BBQ
- Fire Dancer BBQ
- Grill Pinz
- Heath Riles BBQ
- Hillside BBQ
- Historic BBQ
- Johnny Joseph Steak Rub
- JonesyQ BBQ
- Jumbo
- Killer Hogs Barbecue
- Kosmo’s Q
- LC BBQ
- Loot N' Booty BBQ
- Lotta Bull BBQ
- Lumberjack wood pellets
- Malcolm’s How to BBQ Right!
- Maverick thermometers
- Meat Church BBQ
- Meat Revival
- MOJO RUB
- Montana Outlaw BBQ
- Owens BBQ
- Pancho & Lefty Steaks
- Pellet Envy EAT Barbecue
- Plowboys BBQ
- Pork Pachanga/After Party
- Queshine/Brantley Creek BBQ & Company
- Richie Z’s
- Slap’s BBQ
- Slawsa
- Smokin’ Hoggz BBQ
- Smoky Okie's
- Steak Dance
- SuckleBusters
- Sweet Rub O’ Mine
- Swine Life
- Texas Oil Dust
- Texas Pepper Jelly
- Texas Swine Shine
- Thunderbird Ranch
- Timber charcoal
- Triple 9 Swine
- University of Que
- Vortex - in/direct heat
- World Championship SCA – Steak Cookoff Association
- Wright Barbecue Company


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 27, 2019)

Certified Piedmontese (one of our sponsors) is running an across-the board sale for 25% off everything and free shipping on all orders of $100 or more. They have a few really nice holiday gift boxes available but you can also order ala carte and get the same discounts.









						Buy Piedmontese Steaks Online | Certified Piedmontese®
					

Shop Lean, Healthy, Natural and Nutritious Certified Piedmontese Beef from Great Plains Beef at Piedmontese.com. View entertaining cooking videos and browse great recipes for steaks, ribs, pot roast, and more. Learn how premium Piedmontese beef can be a great centerpiece to your healthy, natural...




					www.piedmontese.com
				




I'm gonna do it....
Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Umai is doing deals if anyone is interested in  making dry cure products the easy way.


I want to try this. How good are the umai bag deals


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2019)

Waltons are having deals now.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 27, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I want to try this. How good are the umai bag deals



Maybe I'm just blessed that I tend to worry more about quality versus price, but I honestly feel that the question here should be more of "how good are the bags" versus "how good are the deals". I've made a couple hundred pounds of stuff using umaI bags and all have been nothing short of perfect. I've done primal cuts of beef,  countless artisan cured and dry aged meats, as well as cured and dry and sausages. They perform as advertised across the board and you WILL get a great result if you follow the directions. This is one of the very few products out there that I am willing to stand up and say "GO FOR IT!!". Tending to be cynical by nature, I'm not one to get caught up in the advertising hype but the umaI is absolutely for real. If you want proof, just come on down to Texas and I'll show off a bit   

Yep...I'm a believer,
Robert


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 27, 2019)

Got this deal from PorterRoad.com. They are a great meat supplier.

From 11/29-12/2, use code *PORTER20* for $20 off $100+ and code *PORTER50* for $50 off $200+ at PorterRoad.com. Free shipping on orders over $100 (after discount).



This is our first time offering a site-wide sale, so it's a great opportunity for folks to try us for the first time, stock up, and pre-order their december holiday meal staples like our hams, rib roasts, whole tenderloins, etc.



If you share, please link to our holiday pre-orders page (which will be updated ahead of Friday) as that's our key focus.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 27, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Wonder if
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> is running Black Friday and / or Cyber Monday sales?


Yes,Inkbird Black Friday sales coming soon!   
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I bought this on Amazon yesterday for doing smashburgers on my Blackstone. Not a Black Friday deal but a pretty good buy I'd say. Not sure why the link says $14 but its actually marked down to $9.99 from $27.50.



Thanks for the heads up. I've been wanting another one. Couldn't pass this up.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 28, 2019)

Yep, also got one ordered up.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 28, 2019)

Amazon has a killer deal on this meat injector.  Regular price was 49.98.  Amazon price was $34.99. Black Friday price is $27.99
This has great reviews.

*eChef's Meat Injector Kit with Case- 304 Stainless Steel Syringe FDA Approved- 3 Marinade Injector Needles for BBQ Grill Smoker, Large 2 oz. Capacity, 2 Cleaning Brushes- Magnetic Meat Smoking Guide*
by eChef׳s


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 28, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Amazon price was $34.99. Black Friday price is $27.99


Not a bad deal for $27.99. It still $34.99 as of right now but  will see if price change tomorrow.... Thanks!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2019)

Kamado Joe lighting dea$1159 marked down to $717l 
	

			https://slickdeals.net/?sdtrk=iphone&apikey=a14680c5c21c0d6afa0f253cd5dc869d6f28c98d&api_key_id=29293911&sdpid=132595376&sdtid=13649783&sdfid=9&sdfib=1&lno=1&trd=https%20www%20amazon%20com%20Kamado%20Joe%20&pv=&au=&u2=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FKamado-Joe-KJ23RHC-Classic-Charcoal%2Fdp%2FB01INNA89S%3Fsmid%3DATVPDKIKX0DER%26pf_rd_p%3D76f0bb6a-acae-4563-a011-9d48589bd6bb%26pf_rd_r%3DYT7G9N32FCS85CAJ1791


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 28, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Not a bad deal for $27.99. It still $34.99 as of right now but  will see if price change tomorrow.... Thanks!


 I bought it for $27.99, and Amazon is still showing it for $27.99.  I wonder why you are seeing something different.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 29, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I wonder why you are seeing something different.


I have no idea... Just checked this again and it still $34.99. Probably just for me...


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 29, 2019)

https://slickdeals.net/?sdtrk=iphon...79&lno=4&sdtid=0&trd=Printable+Coupon&afsrc=1    50% off $30 Ace today only.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 29, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> https://slickdeals.net/?sdtrk=iphone&apikey=a14680c5c21c0d6afa0f253cd5dc869d6f28c98d&api_key_id=29293911&pno=517979&lno=4&sdtid=0&trd=Printable+Coupon&afsrc=1    50% off $30 Ace today only.


Wow, I hope the have pellets in stock.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 29, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> I have no idea... Just checked this again and it still $34.99. Probably just for me...


The deal appears to be over.  Now it's just 10% off.  I think someone decided they can't sell it that cheap.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't know if anyone else is interested, but Mrs Bear got 2 bags of 40 pounds of Oil Seed Bird Seed from Tractor Supply, for $14.99. It's usually $18.99 for 40 pound bags.

Bear


----------



## S-met (Nov 29, 2019)

Webstaurant store had a great coupon. 
Not sure what the coupon is but I upgraded my meat grinder. Knocked $100 off and free shipping.
Use code:
Bfdeals19


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 29, 2019)

Thermoworks has got some good deals going. I'm gonna pick up a probe or two.
https://www.thermoworks.com/holiday-specials


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't know if anyone else is interested, but Mrs Bear got 2 bags of 40 pounds of Oil Seed Bird Seed from Tractor Supply, for $14.99. It's usually $18.99 for 40 pound bags.
> 
> Bear



I'm interested. The birds have been killing our nut and berry blend. At 20.00 a 14 pound bag. I'm all for a better deal.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm interested. The birds have been killing our nut and berry blend. At 20.00 a 14 pound bag. I'm all for a better deal.




Yeah, The "Mixed Seeds" is a much better deal here, but when we got that, the little beggars would pull everything out & throw it on the ground, until they got to an oil seed, and then eat the oil seed.

Bear


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 6, 2019)

Black Friday might be over, but there are still deals out there.

I learned that Don Godke's Downdraft has a coupon code for 20% off.  Today is the last day it's good.



> Coupon Code - BF19
> Valid now till 12/6/2019
> Use once per customer
> 20% off each Downdraft product


----------

